# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  درخواست لغو محرومیت از کنکور 99(لطفا بیاید۸

## farhadhamidi

سلام،برادرم کنکور 98 دبیری عربی فرهنگیان قبول شد ولی به علت عدم قبولی در امتحانات نهایی شهریور و عدم فارغ التحصیلی تا 31شهریور نتونست دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه چون نیاز به گواهی تحصیلی داشت،من 31 شهریور براش درخواست لغو محرومیت از طریق سامانه پاسخگویی زدم که تا الان جواب داده نشده و آبی مونده من اوایل بهمن از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن باید مدارک عدم ثبت نام از دانشگاه و عدم فارغ التحصیلی از مدرسه رو برامون بفرستی تا بررسی کنیم من مدارک رو براشون فکس کردم و یک شماره نامه و کد رهگیری بهم داد،که هنوز به نامه پاسخ ندادن ولی از سامانه‌ ی پاسخگویی پرسیدم گفتن با درخواست موافقت نمیشه،چرا موافقت نمیکنن؟یعنی هیچ راهی نیست!

----------


## artim

> سلام،برادرم کنکور 98 دبیری عربی فرهنگیان قبول شد ولی به علت عدم قبولی در امتحانات نهایی شهریور و عدم فارغ التحصیلی تا 31شهریور نتونست دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه چون نیاز به گواهی تحصیلی داشت،من 31 شهریور براش درخواست لغو محرومیت از طریق سامانه پاسخگویی زدم که تا الان جواب داده نشده و آبی مونده من اوایل بهمن از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن باید مدارک عدم ثبت نام از دانشگاه و عدم فارغ التحصیلی از مدرسه رو برامون بفرستی تا بررسی کنیم من مدارک رو براشون فکس کردم و یک شماره نامه و کد رهگیری بهم داد،که هنوز به نامه پاسخ ندادن ولی از سامانه‌ ی پاسخگویی پرسیدم گفتن با درخواست موافقت نمیشه،چرا موافقت نمیکنن؟یعنی هیچ راهی نیست!


سلام
اگه بتونین حضوری مدارک رو ببرین سازمان سنجش بهتره
چند بار فکس و پیگیری تلفنی و غیر حضوری انجام دادم اما زیاد توجه نمیکنن حضوی برین بهتره

----------


## farhadhamidi

> سلام
> اگه بتونین حضوری مدارک رو ببرین سازمان سنجش بهتره
> چند بار فکس و پیگیری تلفنی و غیر حضوری انجام دادم اما زیاد توجه نمیکنن حضوی برین بهتره


راهمون دوره ،به نظرت حضوری برم موافقت میکنن؟ و اینکه بعد از ثبت نام کنکور میشه پیگیری کرد؟

----------


## artim

> راهمون دوره ،به نظرت حضوری برم موافقت میکنن؟ و اینکه بعد از ثبت نام کنکور میشه پیگیری کرد؟


نمیدونم اما موثر تره تا غیر حضوری هر چه زود تر بری بهتره
اگه میخوای هم قبلش تلفنی صحبت کن با سنجش شمارش داخل سایتشون هست

----------

